# s15 Boot Brace Spacers



## Elric42 (Nov 23, 2018)

I am interested in getting a set of the fillers to add an S15 boot brace to my ECR33. 

Does anyone have any for sale? Or, can someone please either point me to a supplier, or let me know what the specs are?

I'm located in the USA.

Thanks all.

Elric42


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Elric42 said:


> *I am interested in getting a set of the fillers to add an S15 boot brace to my ECR33.
> 
> Does anyone have any for sale? Or, can someone please either point me to a supplier, or let me know what the specs are?
> 
> ...


The answers can be found here on Mook's thread Elric!

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140778-mookistars-gtr-shoestring-ish-14.html

HTH!


----------



## Elric42 (Nov 23, 2018)

K66 SKY said:


> The answers can be found here on Mook's thread Elric!
> 
> 
> HTH!


Thanks, I was hoping someone still had a spare set of spacers floating around.

Elric42


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Elric42 said:


> *Thanks, I was hoping someone still had a spare set of spacers floating around.
> 
> Elric42*




AFAIK, Nobody does an off the shelf 16mm deep spacer kit for this S15 brace modification Elric42? I had to make my Own just like the many others on here have had to do too.

If you are really desperate and don't have access to a Toolroom or Lathe, I'm sure you could make do with a load of suitably sized washers that suit your M10 Bolts and some superglue. Just keep gluing each of the single washers together until you reach the required 16mm depth for each spacer....

JM2PW!


----------

